# Whose Drastic Hair Cut Do You Like Best?



## jdepp_84 (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## MissOli (Jun 18, 2007)

I must say Victoria(so different, special and cool) or Selma


----------



## ivette (Jun 18, 2007)

i like M.W.'s style best.

its not unique, but i think it looks nice on her-

reminds me alot of mia' farrors haircut in the late 60's


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 18, 2007)

Selma's looks the most natural. I don't like Rihanna's hair at all!


----------



## Harlot (Jun 18, 2007)

Im a have to go with rihanna on this one. Aint a fan of her by far, but I think it suits her well and its unexpected


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 18, 2007)

rihanna bobs are so sexy


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 19, 2007)

i like selma's or Victoria's, altho her hair was just extensions anyways


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2007)

Selma's... Victoria needs to get rid of the blonde, and she'll look better. Michelle looks weird, and Rhianna looks weird too IMHO.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 19, 2007)

I like Selma's but I saw a recent picture where her hair is really assymetrical now.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 19, 2007)

I said selma, but it was a tough choice.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 19, 2007)

I like Rhianna's the best.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 19, 2007)

Selma.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 19, 2007)

i like victoria's, i think it's really cute


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 19, 2007)

They all need to go back to longer hair. I said none.


----------



## herekittykitty (Jun 19, 2007)

you should of posted britney's wonderful new look!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 19, 2007)

They all look better with short hair. Summer is a great time to cut a few inches off!!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 19, 2007)

Selma, by far... her long hair made her look very very sad


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 19, 2007)

I like Victoria's cut.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jun 19, 2007)

selma


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 19, 2007)

I like Victoria Beckham's the best it fits her very well.


----------



## amanda28 (Jun 22, 2007)

I would say victoria.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 22, 2007)

can i withhold my awnswer and say i dont like anyof them


----------



## estherika (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They all need to go back to longer hair. I said none. I second that!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 22, 2007)

Selma Blair's cut frames her face nicely.


----------



## Sakeenah (Jun 27, 2007)

Selma Blair looks cute with short hair, who would have known?


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 11, 2007)

Definitely Victoria Beckham, cut and color is sexy!


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://images.teamsugar.com/files/users/2/20652/24_2007/LongtoShort.jpg I like Victorias' the best.


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 12, 2007)

Victorias is the cutest to me


----------



## lisaveta (Jul 12, 2007)

Michelle Williams' is the only one I like! Very Mia Farrow.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 13, 2007)

only rhiannas i like the best, posh has to get rid of the blonde but i like the style and michelle looks preeeety before hand. and salma i just dont like anyway haha


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I like Selma B's better.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 13, 2007)

Rhianna (is that who it is?) has the best hair. I've seen the video with her hair all hot like that.. I love it.


----------



## idrmofgucci (Jul 18, 2007)

I love when people have the guts to do something drastic. I would never have the guts and I always regret when I cut my hair.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 18, 2007)

I like Rihanna's. Posh's would be cute if it weren't for the totally fake looking dye job.


----------



## nancynds (Jul 21, 2007)

deff victoria's


----------



## LilLinds (Jul 24, 2007)

Selma hands down.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jul 24, 2007)

So I don't think Rhianna cut her hair, I think it's just a different weave. So...does that really count?


----------



## mayyami (Jul 24, 2007)

Posh looks hot with short hair! NICE!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 24, 2007)

I like Victoria.


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 24, 2007)

selma has a great pixie cut! so downtown. i think vb is too up do for everyday short hair.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 24, 2007)

I like victoria's cut better. I'm not liking the color however...she needs to dye it back darker


----------



## lajolicapricorn (Jul 26, 2007)

I like Rihanna's cut the best, it looked even better before she added the bangs.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 26, 2007)

I also like Rianna without the bangs. I love Victorias hair the best though.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 26, 2007)

Rihanna, allthough they all looked better with long hair imo


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

I find that of the four, Selma looks best overall. The cut suits her best and looks more natural than the others.


----------



## donthate (Jul 26, 2007)

I voted Rihanna but Victoria is 2nd place.


----------



## *mya (Jul 26, 2007)

I voted Victoria Beckham. I loved her hair before, but I think it looks even better now! Really suits her. Rihanna is second place for me.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 26, 2007)

Victoria and Selma. Although Victoria looked so much more beautiful when she was a little bigger and with long hair.


----------



## misshilary (Jul 27, 2007)

i personally like victoria's the best


----------



## cca4a (Jul 29, 2007)

I like Rihanna's hair.


----------



## ~ Belle ~ (Aug 2, 2007)

I chose MW - she is soooo darn cute, and even though I definitely prefer her long hair, she looks elfin and sweet with this cut.


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 5, 2007)

victoria


----------

